# 3-10-16 Blackwater



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around daylight this morning hoping to beat the wind. Caught a few nice ones.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I'd say!!! That's a gooden! What was the bait of choice?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Only one way to describe this.... Pa Pow!!!!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Jason said:


> Dang, I'd say!!! That's a gooden! What was the bait of choice?


Watermelon seed brush hog


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Nice bucket mouth


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Verver-nice!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice fish, tail is destroyed was it bleeding?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

shrapnel said:


> Nice fish, tail is destroyed was it bleeding?


No bleeding, a little red is all


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That gal been fanning the bed like mad, she is ready to pop


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes sir!
NICE bass there.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

sweeet!:thumbup:


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

you don't see many river bass that big.....nice.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Very fine fish but what makes it better is its a river bass. Lot of folks go a lifetime without catchin one like that in a river.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pig!


----------

